# Teleseminar on the Role of Probiotics in GI health



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Live Teleseminar Wed Feb 1 8pm ET with Gastroenterologist & Celiac Disease Expert Dietitian on the Role of Probiotics in GI healthVisit http://bit.ly/yt1MR2 for more information or to register.Sponsored byJamiesonDirect.com


----------

